# The Great Lehigh Valley Slot Car Show November 3rd 2013



## ValleyRailTrain (May 18, 2011)

*The Great Lehigh Valley Slot Car Show November 2nd 2013*

The Great Lehigh Valley Slot Car Show
Merchants Square Mall
1901 S 12th st
Allentown Pa 18103

November *2nd* 2013
Saturday
10-3

Admission $5.00
Early Buy $10.00 8am
Tables $20.00 prepaid $25.00 at door
Questions 610-440-0487

Info:Http://www.valleygoto.com 

Racing Sponsored by Valley Rail Trains and Hobbies
Trophies,Prizes.. http://www.valleyrail.net

Dealers from 5 states. new vendors every show..

All Scales New/old/Parts HO-1/24

Racing /Ecchor TBA

We continue to grow every show.

Easy access from Pa Turnpike NE extenstion.

Less than 1 mile from I-78 ext 57.

Hope to see ya there..


----------



## ValleyRailTrain (May 18, 2011)

bump


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I'll have slot drag exhibition and match racing for those interested.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

If it wasn't for the $100.00+ in gas costs I'd be there! We really need to trade in the old gas guzzling beast for something a bit more efficient.


----------



## ValleyRailTrain (May 18, 2011)

alpink said:


> I'll have slot drag exhibition and match racing for those interested.[/QUOTE
> 
> We will help Al in hosting his Drag Race. Their will be Trophies and some items for participants. Interest continues to grow in the show with more dealers and racers. We will also have racing on the The Schoolhouse Road Wizz track. Anyone that would like to host a race please let us know. The more the better. Cant wait till November.:wave:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I'll be getting a few tables :thumbsup:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

bumping this up to the top, its coming soon.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Bob and Tom will be there.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I'll be there and have permission to raffle an AW NTB race set.
buy lots of tickets!


----------

